# [PRE-JUL11][GP] Who here still has not received their N7?



## Aus_azn (May 10, 2012)

Is there anyone out there who is as unlucky as I? This is a twist on the "My device shipped" thread, but now in the opposite direction for the new minority.

Please only post if you ordered before July 11, as those were all guaranteed to be overnighted by July 20.

Post when you ordered, your country, what you ordered, its current status, and what Google has told you.

When: July 5
Country: United States
What: 1x 16GB, no accessories
Status: Still processing, not shipped
Google: 5 phone calls, 3 supervisors all promising that it will be here the day after I called them and promising to put me in touch with a shipping specialist (who has yet to appear).

Sent from my HTC Holiday using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Dang that's awful. They should hook you up with something after all this.


----------



## Aus_azn (May 10, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Dang that's awful. They should hook you up with something after all this.


Got my shipping money back, but my order is still floating in limbo... Waiting till Friday to give them another call just to give them (yet) another chance.


----------

